# Recommended multivitamin with hip/joint support?



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm feeding my 4.5 month old GSD mix the prey model raw diet, and I'd like to cover my bases by giving him a multivitamin with hip/joint support. Since he's a mix and I don't know anything about his parents besides his mom being a purebred GSD, I have no idea how prone he will be to hip/joint issues and I'd like to start him off young with good supplementation. Especially if I can't always find good sources of glucosamine and chondroitin in raw foods.

Ideally it will be something that I can either give him in pill or chewable format, although if a powder is amazing, I can mix it in with a raw egg. Price is somewhat important, but if it's not insanely expensive, I can justify it. Thanks!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

There are glucosimine and chondroitin pills you can get. You can buy them seperate or in a combined pill.. I believe they actually have them cheaper for humans, but my vet said we can use those on our dogs, it's the same thing. Talk to your vet about dosage, but those are both very good joint support supplements.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

My dogs get Nuvet vitamins and since Jasira was diagnosed with mild hip dysplasia when she was xrayed Cosequin.


----------



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

Nikitta said:


> My dogs get Nuvet vitamins and since Jasira was diagnosed with mild hip dysplasia when she was xrayed Cosequin.


I'll try Nuvet and I've heard a lot of good things about Cosequin. One of my friends gives her dogs Nuvet, and I couldn't remember the name of it at all. Thanks!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Cosequin is glucosamine and chondroitin together. I know it was expensive for me when I used it for my mastiff years ago, if that's the case for you too, check in to the human grade tablets, they are the same, just not as expensive.


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

The dog food I feed that is a meat based USA made product has the Glucosamine 800mg and Chondroitin 250mg in it-its called Victor performance. Cost $33.00/40lb

Victor Super Premium Dog Food

I also have bought from Puritian Pride online vitamin shop a human grade Glucosamine 1500mg and Chondroitin 1193mg-it cost 3-60cap bottles for under $12.00 (no longer giving this)

Glucosamine / Chondroitin Supplements | Glucosamine / Chondroitin Products | at Puritan's Pride

I also found a supplement that I might change him to that support immune response as well as has the joint health glucosamine 400mg and chondroitin 120mg. Site is called Animal naturals K9Power online-the product is called K9 show stopper/Skin/coat with joint factor-a 4lb bag cost $40.00 with free S/H, however, depending on weight that 4lb might only last a month and a half at best.
Animal Naturals K9 Show Stopper PLUS Joint Factors | Skin & Coat Formula for Dogs - K9-Power

I still need to research the max dosage of the glucosamine and chondroitin so I don't overdose since its already in his food


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I use FEEDSentials, Shemp-Oil, Phyt'n Chance, Power of 3 E's and Summertime garlic. 

Most are available at www.carmspack.com

I sprinkle it all on top of the food. They lick whatever falls off out of the bottom of the bowl.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I got some stuff called pup sup, I got the joint formula and a vitamin formula. Its soaked into a flax seed base so its a beef flavored powder. The ingredients are the same stuff found in quality commercial dog food minus the chicken byproducts-
Milled Flaxseed, Yeast Culture (Saccharomyces cerevisiae), 
Fish Oil (Source of Long-Chain Omega-3), Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Activated Charcoal, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Dried Yucca Shidigera, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Ascorbic Acid (Source of Vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12, Niacinamide, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin K (MSBC), Thiamin, Pyridoxine HCL (B6), Choline Chloride, Folic Acid, Dried Bacillus coagulans fermentation product, Dried Bacillus licheniformis fermentation product, Dried Bacillus subtilis fermentation product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, Dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, Dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, Dried Whey, Natural Flavorings


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Fama eating: http://youtu.be/djtHTyRyl-0

Here's a video of Fama eating breakfast this morning. The supplements are on top of the chicken.


----------



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for the help, everyone. I've heard that most raw-fed dogs get supplemented with Feedsentials, so I will probably start off with that and then add from there. And great video, David! Can't wait until Archer starts crunching into his meal with that enthusiasm! He loves his chicken but is still figuring out how to eat it.


----------

